# A good day of shrimp photography! (56k warn)



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Well, after receiving an order of shrimp today I decided to break out the camera. I took a ton of pics, and here are 10 of my favorite! 

A pair of my little pretties! (waiting for them to color up)









A "new bee" shrimp 









Looks like a cross between "new bee" & crystal red (I think it is just a "new bee")









A few "New Bee" shrimp hanging out!









A Bee Shrimp (aka Crystal Black or Diamond)









Juvenile Cherry Red feeding time!









Blood Red Cherry female









Feeding time for a female cherry, a bee, and some baby cherries!









A pair of cherries!









A young Bee!


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice pics...like the red "new bee"

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

It's amazing how well you guys can take pictures. I have a 7.2 megapixel Sony Cyber-Shot and I can't even get them to come out clear if my life depended on it. I had this camera for 6 months or so, I guess I should finally read the manual.  

Very nice pics by the way.


----------

